# Haunters How To: Recording Scenes, Relays, LEDs, and External Relay Packs



## Cray Augsburg (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the video tut, Wiz. I currently use LightORama for control of Xmas lights. My Halloween display is currently static, but I dream of the day I will have a dynamic display. (Guess I'm just a control freak!) The video shows how easy this stuff is to work with. Enjoyed it and look forward to more.


----------

